# Autosmart Rep in Glasgow



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Has asked on here about a autosmart rep but I got the south side guy, who can't really travel north of the river. HOWEVER!! I was in Asda and low and behold the big ass autosmart van was there with rep. 

Really nice guy just biding my time as I have a few things I would like to look at ! 

Anyway long story short I lost his number, anyone have it ? :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

No, but I have Grant (AS Fife) number and he is awesome. Really friendly and very good prices. Perhaps not that useful, but I saw Sterling so thought you might travel?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ahh I see. Just bought a flat in Glasgow so I'll be moving back down in June, going to try and get this guy's number again. 

Only need g101, dash dandy and whatever else catches my eye!


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in Hamilton , think my rep Dougie Borland covers that area well I k ow he does Audi at braehead . Number is 07727 410 805 , top notch guy what a laugh .


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have had dealings with both Grant and Dougie and both good guys....


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has asked on here about a autosmart rep but I got the south side guy, who can't really travel north of the river. HOWEVER!! I was in Asda and low and behold the big ass autosmart van was there with rep.
> 
> ...


Hi there
I have it! You just need to PM me your postcode and I'll put you in touch with your nearest franchisee. thanks Sue


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> I have had dealings with both Grant and Dougie and both good guys....


Same here, Grant i wouldnt give time of day personally.

Dougie on the other hand i have a heck of a lot of time for the guy absolutely fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Ahh I see. Just bought a flat in Glasgow so I'll be moving back down in June


Eh...only if we let you back!



:lol:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

What about Vincent from Nielsen Chemicals?

I have his mobile number if you want it?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Only decent thing from Nielsens is the foam the rest is poor.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Eh...only if we let you back!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Im glad im not the sensitive type :lol::lol:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll be down that way in a couple of weeks, as we're off to Ayrshire for a week. What the best price you guys have heard for a 5 gallon drum of Tardis? I get through so much of the stuff up here it's incredible! Thanks


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Only decent thing from Nielsens is the foam the rest is poor.


bang on big chap :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> bang on big chap :thumb:


Their Tar & Glue remover is very good too.


----------



## s99ang (Jan 17, 2010)

this is the guy you are looking for COLIN MURRAY 07795633280


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

rossdook said:


> I'll be down that way in a couple of weeks, as we're off to Ayrshire for a week. What the best price you guys have heard for a 5 gallon drum of Tardis? I get through so much of the stuff up here it's incredible! Thanks


Buy in 25l which is about same as 4 x 5l pricewise.


----------

